# Glycerin Oxalic Dribble



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't but am going to try it out this summer.


----------



## Lolio (May 11, 2017)

Hallo tikkay, I can't find the formula for dribbling gly-ao in Scientific Beekeeping website. Where can I find it? Have you tested it?


----------



## tikkay (Feb 10, 2017)

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/oxalic-acid-treatment-table/

I tried it on some nucs and swarms this Spring. I did not do mite checks before or after the Oxalic glycerin dribble.


----------



## Lolio (May 11, 2017)

Thank you, if I try this method I will report here.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

any followup here?


----------



## Lolio (May 11, 2017)

I just used it on new nucs to which I let the brood flutter before giving a queen. But I can't tell you if it's more or less effective than the sugar solution.


----------



## tikkay (Feb 10, 2017)

I used the method a few times and can’t speak to its efficacy. 

I started using OAV instead.


----------



## calkal (Feb 2, 2019)

I am considering doing either the oxalic acid with glycerin dribble or the oxalic acid with sugar syrup dribble to my new nucleus colonies at the appropriate time when there is no cap brood. Any new information that you guys have discovered regarding these 2 different dribble methods?


----------

